# Freeze Dried Foods Scam



## amanda (Feb 28, 2013)

I've been shopping for freeze dried foods and all the name brands sell their products as "servings of food" but they do not tell you how many calories are in a serving. 

For example, if I were buy the "7 Day Ultimate Emergency Meal Kit" from WISE Foods for $124.99, I would expect to get 7 days of food at a cost of $17.86 per day. When you add up the total calories in the kit there are only 4,640 calories. That means if you eat 2000 calories per day you'll run out of food in less than 3 days for an actual cost of 54.34 per day. If you make the kit last 7 days you can only eat 662 calories per day!

This is something I would want to know before an emergency strikes and I find out I only have enough food for a fraction of the time that was advertised. This type of misleading advertising puts me and my family at risk.


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

I will agree with you Amanda - many companies (or their middlemen) will make the most outrageous claims.

I'm a fan of both Rainy Day foods and Mountain House - both clearly post, online no less, the package labels and Federal nutrition information.

Both of these vendors also show country of origin.

I WILL NOT buy food from China - and many of these smaller players source from China - itis worth asking, you may even get an answer.

You make a good point - ask before you buy - thanks for the post!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

The reputable dealers have all their info on-line. I've seen some of those ads for emergency food cheap & I always envision opening a bucket of it to find a tiny amount of rice & bullion in ziplock sandwich Baggies.


----------



## memrymaker (Dec 12, 2012)

Shelf Reliance THRIVE foods also post the Federal Nutrition standards. They do source some foods from other countries, but specifically state they do not source from China and the products that are not made in the US are rejected if they do not meet the required standards.

I am with you on supporting US made products. I only buy from reputable companies in whose products I trust. It's good to know that those kind of retailers still exist.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

This is the number one reason I don't store the fd food buckets. I do have the Wise 4 serving pouches but these are in our BOBs and the car kits. I prefer Thrive and Augason Farms #10 cans for over all long term food storage. We also can our own food so we don't rely only on the fd foods.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I seem to remember someone filing a suit against Cosco over their three month food supply buckets. One bucket was supposed to feed one person for three months. If someone ate three meals a day, the buckets were said to have averaged something under 500 calories a day. The lawsuit provided figures stating that the average Nazi death camp prisoner received either 1300 or 1700 calories a day, depending on whether the were doing light labor or hard labor. The prisoners generally starved to death in about three months time.

If we do go through a severe SHTF situation, we could certainly find ourselves in the hard labor category as we did all of the manual labor needed to survive. That's something to consider when we are figuring how long our preps might last.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

[QUOTE="I always envision opening a bucket of it to find a tiny amount of rice & bullion in ziplock sandwich Baggies.[/QUOTE]

Ok - now that is funny


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

k0xxx said:


> I seem to remember someone filing a suit against Cosco over their three month food supply buckets. One bucket was supposed to feed one person for three months. If someone ate three meals a day, the buckets were said to have averaged something under 500 calories a day. The lawsuit provided figures stating that the average Nazi death camp prisoner received either 1300 or 1700 calories a day, depending on whether the were doing light labor or hard labor. The prisoners generally starved to death in about three months time.
> 
> If we do go through a severe SHTF situation, we could certainly find ourselves in the hard labor category as we did all of the manual labor needed to survive. That's something to consider when we are figuring how long our preps might last.


This is why my homemade "MRE"s in our BOBs consist of 2500-3500 calories a day.


----------



## Homegrowngirl (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I remember one add saying that those prepackaged meals for a day were equivalent to only two meals a day, not three. That's why I wouldn't buy into them pre determined meal packages. My family is big eaters, I buy the Augason #10 cans, and stock up on other essentials also, along with canning and drying my own.


----------



## alwaysready (May 16, 2012)

The wife and I were checking out some of those pre-packaged 72 hour containers at a local discount store. I believe the the price was around $59.00. She asked why I never buy them so I walked her over to the dry goods area and showed her that the same money would buy 110 lbs of rice another $59.00 would buy about 56 lbs of beans. So for the cost of 6 days of pre-packaged food I can have enough beans and rice to last for quite awhile. I recently bought 50 mylar bags and a couple hundred 02 absorbors. I'll do it myself I kind of like it that way.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

I saw the same thing with various products and really appreciate the online info that shows calories per serving so I know exactly what I'm really buying.

This is one of things that prompted me to start making and vacuum sealing my own powdered scrambled eggs. 

ugh... yet another thing to do, I still have 8 dozen eggs I recently bought that I havent scrambled and dehydrated yet lol. Looks like I need to get some milk at the store tomorrow too!


----------



## DKRinAK (Nov 21, 2011)

k0xxx said:


> I seem to remember someone filing a suit against Cosco over their three month food supply buckets. One bucket was supposed to feed one person for three months. If someone ate three meals a day, the buckets were said to have averaged something under 500 calories a day. The lawsuit provided figures stating that the average Nazi death camp prisoner received either 1300 or 1700 calories a day, depending on whether the were doing light labor or hard labor. The prisoners generally starved to death in about three months time.
> 
> If we do go through a severe SHTF situation, we could certainly find ourselves in the hard labor category as we did all of the manual labor needed to survive. That's something to consider when we are figuring how long our preps might last.


You recall well -

Pope v. Costco

Bellevue attorney Richard Pope has filed a class action lawsuit against Issaquah-based Costco Wholesale Corporation and its top executives for selling a "3-month emergency food supply" product, which Pope alleges is fraudulently labeled --

12. If the contents of a bucket of Costco "Emergency Food Supply -- Three month food supply for one person" are consumed at 3 servings per day over a 91-2/3 day period as directed, a person would receive average daily nutrition of 455 calories, with 18 grams of protein.

13. The recommendations of the U.S. Food and Drug Administration for minimum nourishment to sustain adult human life are for 2,000 daily calories, with 50 grams of protein.

14. To put things in perspective, the Nazis provided concentration camp inmates at Auschwitz with a diet of 1,300 calories per day for light work prisoners and 1,700 calories for hard labor. The average prisoner at Auschwitz died of starvation within three months on this diet.

Costco is a low-cost retailer:

According to Jim Sinegal, the Company's President and Chief Executive Officer, "Costco is able to offer lower prices and better values by eliminating virtually all the frills and costs historically associated with conventional wholesalers and retailers..

That apparently includes eliminating frills such as adequate portion sizes.

They also refuse to reveal the source of Country of Origin of this 'food'.

No thanks.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

alwaysready said:


> The wife and I were checking out some of those pre-packaged 72 hour containers at a local discount store. I believe the the price was around $59.00. She asked why I never buy them so I walked her over to the dry goods area and showed her that the same money would buy 110 lbs of rice another $59.00 would buy about 56 lbs of beans. So for the cost of 6 days of pre-packaged food I can have enough beans and rice to last for quite awhile. I recently bought 50 mylar bags and a couple hundred 02 absorbors. I'll do it myself I kind of like it that way.


Oh, yeah--you think like me!!:congrat:


----------

